# c02 question, and a algae question



## SlyDer (Jul 11, 2007)

So i have a 55 gal with a decent shop light at 1.45 wpg and ive been using flourish excell but its hard on a few of my plants "makes my spiral val melt" and kinda costly to keep paying 33 bucks a bottle shipped.

So im wondering do i have enough light to get some c02 going? Maybe a dual yeast bottle? Also, if i change out my emperor biowheel with my whisper 60 and keep the tank full will it hold enough c02 or will it gas out?

Also I have this brown gunk going on in my tank, i scrub if off my anubias nana every day and its like chunky gross stuff on my substrate, i think its diatoms?

Heres some out of date pics of my tank but they show the gunk, ill update tomorrow after work!

some gunk on the eco and in the javamoss









My substrate, topsoil and playsand capped with eco complete









A full tank shot, alltho ive rescaped since then









thanks 
-SlyDer


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

If they're diatoms, get an otto or two, and they will take care of it quickly enough. I don't know how long your tank has been set up, but diatoms are common in newer tanks. This is about the easiest of the algaes to deal with.

As far as CO2, it will _*always *_ be beneficial, no matter what amount of lighting you have. The modifications you mention for your filter will help you maintain higher CO2 levels in the tank.


----------



## Carissa1 (Aug 25, 2007)

DIY is going to be hard on a 55. I use 2 - 2L bottles on my 32 and it's barely enough. You really need 1 - 2L bottle per 10 gallons to really have it working well. But it can be done if you're committed.


----------



## SlyDer (Jul 11, 2007)

my tank has been planted for about 5 months moderatly. recently i packed in somemore plants adding dwarf ang and a larger sag

btw sorry if this post lokks funny im posting from my mobile
thanks again
-slyder


----------



## Demise (Aug 5, 2007)

I have the same problem with my tank, its been set up for a while now and the brown gunk seems to continue to comeback even after constant gravel vacs! Its annoying and I would also like to know how to get rid of the gunk.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

I think it's from a lack of plants to suck up the nutrients, which the brown algae uses to grow.
I _think_ thats the problem


----------



## SlyDer (Jul 11, 2007)

i also forgot to mention i have probably have alot of silicates in my tank from my substrate thats playsand and topsoil mix capped with a bag of eco complete and alittle is exposed from replanting. Also my hardscape may leach alittle, i gave it the hydroclorich acid test, but another part of the rock that wasnt tested may be leaching


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Basically - Yes to all, but:

as mentioned above, lotsa DIY will be needed. I run 2x1Gallon cider jugs on my 46g and that's barely enough (gets close to 30ppm if it's time to backflush the Eheim).

I also agree w/ the idea of adding 3-4 Otocinclus cats. They're awesome cleaners. Be sure to get some algae wafers too as they'll strip your tank of everything they're willing to eat in just a couple (or few) days.

Eco on top of playsand?!? That's different...


----------



## SlyDer (Jul 11, 2007)

Squawkbert said:


> Eco on top of playsand?!? That's different...


Well the idea come from Tom Barr, he suggested mixing cycled soil with sand to keep the mess down instead of using 100% soil, i was supposed to cap it with an inert large grain sand but things are pretty limited wher i live so eco was the only option ;p plus it was a hell of a lot cheaper than 4 bags of eco woulda been like $33 compared to $120ish

anyhow, i checked both local pet stores today and one tried to sell me corys the other a chinese algae eater neither was willing to order any otos =\ maybe i can get some online

any sugggestions anyone?
thanks
-SlyDer


----------



## SlyDer (Jul 11, 2007)

update :

Cleaned out as much "brown gunk" as possible

Made a Diy Co2 from a 3.5-4 gallon jug currently fine tuning mixture getting about 2 bps 'guesstimating from what exits the ladder"

Using a ladder to diffuse co2

continuing to dose excell every other day

not dosing any ferts currently

So far so good, in a few days ill know for sure, so far no calicification on the glass, and no major diatom gunk building up. Im watching things closely till i can get a good bubble counter and watch my co2 levels


----------

